# Times Breakdown!



## DaveyCow (Aug 26, 2011)

This may have done before, but I'm sure your times have improved since then so it'd be nice to "update" with your current times.

Let's compare how our times breakdown! For example, if you use Fridrich 4LLL, you might post:

Method: Fridrich 4LLL
Cross: ?? sec
F2L: ?? sec
OLL: ?? sec
PLL: ?? sec

I am excited to see the results!


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure, might as well. Common thing to find, but I suppose why not.

Quick average of 5 taken for each step, with pre-inspection for the first block, but straight timer for the other steps: 

Roux
First block: 2.234
Second block: 4.628
CMLL: 2.042 (a lot better than I'd think)
LSE: 3.788

However, since that totals 12.692 and I average 15 - 16, I'd think it's more like *2, 6, 4, 3* with some variations (I pause a lot in my second block and CMLL, which is why they're quite high). 
Just for taste, I also did a quick normal average of 5 and got 15.15. 

P.S. Generally when you start a thread like this, you start with yourself!


----------



## XaveL (Aug 26, 2011)

Method: Fridrich 4LLL
Cross: 1.90 sec
F2L: 9.89 sec
2L OLL: 3.10 sec
PLL: 2.32 sec

Scramble : F2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' L D2 R2 D' L2 B' R F U2
Cube : ZhanChi


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm using XaveL scramble

Method : Fridrich almost full OLL
Cross : 0.84
F2L : 6.88
OLL : 1.69
PLL : 1.97

Total time was 11.38, and my average around 15~18...

So including alot of pauses, it should be like this

Cross : 2
F2L : 9
OLL : 1.5~2.5
PLL : 2~4


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 26, 2011)

cross 1-2
f2l 6-9
full Oll 2-3
full Pll 2-3

All the small pauses really add up


----------



## tx789 (Aug 26, 2011)

cross: 1-5
f2l15-20
oll: 3-5
pll 2-7
7 sec is f-perm


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 26, 2011)

Roux, notice how my style differs from phlippieskezer's a lot!

Without hesitations:
First block, 2.5 seconds
Second block 3 seconds
CMLL 3 seconds
LSE 3 seconds
That totals 11.5 seconds. But with hesitations:

First block 3 seconds (influencing second block)
Second block 4 seconds (need to work on this!)
CMLL 3.5 seconds (bad but I don't care )
LSE 3.5 seconds

That totals 14.0 seconds... About right.

I just did an average of 12 (on my phone) and it was 14.15.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 26, 2011)

F2L: 8-12
LL: 4-7

Freefop.


----------



## jrb (Aug 26, 2011)

Color Neutral Fridrich 3LLL
Cross:0.95
F2L:13.62
2LOLL:5.92
PLL:2.78
Cube:Lubix Fusion


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 26, 2011)

Fridrich
Cross:0-2
F2L:5-8
OLL:0-2
PLL:0-2


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I just did an Ao12 of each

Roux
1st block: 5.584
2nd block: 5.944
CmLL: 4.661
LSE: 5.132

that adds up to 21.321, my Ao50 is 23, close enough


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 26, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> Fridrich
> Cross:0-2
> F2L:5-8
> OLL:0-2
> PLL:0-2


So, your avg. is anywhere between 5-14 sec??


----------



## pluemo (Aug 26, 2011)

Method: Roux
First Block- 9.19
Second Block- 16.34
2 look cmll- 8 
LSE- 15 

total 48.43

i really need to work on my second block and LSE


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

CFOP
Average of 12 for each.

Cross: 1.67
F2L: 7.41
OLL: 1.47
PLL: 1.71 (Done with no AUF...I thought I was way slower than this. >.< Sub 1 T-perm, my first, I think.)

This doesn't fully add up. It's definitely the last layer. I was doing pretty good with my algs, and this is without recognition time.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 26, 2011)

CFOP 3LLL:
Cross: 3.28
F2L:12.23
2LOLL:3.08
PLL:3.10

I do know some of OLL.

These are all averages of 5, by the way.


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 26, 2011)

Cross:2-3
F2L:9-12
LL:5-10


----------



## SkaterFly (Aug 26, 2011)

Fridrich!  Average of 12 each.

Cross - 3.55
F2L - 10.38
OLL - 2.77 
PLL - 4.03 
Total: 20.73. Pretty close to what I expected. Just did a quick average of 12 and got 20.47 haha  I like to think that I'm sub-20 most of the time, though


----------



## emolover (Aug 26, 2011)

Cross: 1-2
F2L: 7-10
OLL: 1-2
PLL: 1-2.5

I average 16


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

CFOP 

Cross : 2.02 
F2L : 11.12 (13.56, 10.58, 12.31, 8.59, 9.20, 12.62, 11.45, 11.85, *3.70,* 11.51, 11.80, 11.29)
OLL : 2.18 (Should be much higher because of pauses and the fact that I normally have more 2-looks than this. I know 36/57 OLLs.)
PLL : 2.68 (Hmm..... not sure what to think of this.

This adds up to ~18 seconds, but I average a safe 23-25 seconds. Pauses, I guess? I don't know.


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 27, 2011)

Roux
First block: 3
Second block: 4
CMLL: 3
LSE: 4

Things vary of course, but this seems right plus 2 seconds or so for pauses since I average ~16.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just did an Ao12 with fridrich for the heck of it

cross: 2.962
F2l: 10.554
OLL: 3.932
PLL: 4.383

I haven't done an average with fridrich for a long time, so I don't know how this compares, but I hated all the cube rotation I did, none of that in roux...


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 28, 2011)

Reserved, doing a cross average of 100, followed by an F2L average of 100.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 28, 2011)

Method: CFOP - 2 Look OLL Full PLL

Cross: 3-5
F2L: 10-15
OLL: 2-4
PLL: 2-4

I average around 24.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 31, 2011)

Method: Fridrich 3LL

Avg of 5
Cross: 4
F2L: 13
2look OLL: 5
PLL: 5
Total: 27

If I dropped PLL by 1 sec and F2L by another I would get a lot more solves sub 30


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Aug 31, 2011)

Fridrich (CFOP) 2LLL
Cross-1.56 (Mo5)
F2L-7.02 (Mo5)
LL-4.74 (Ao12)
Total: 13.32
Need to work on Cross-F2L transition and F2L itself.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> F2L: 8-12
> LL: 4-7
> 
> Freefop.


 
I love you,

What is your name in real life?


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 5, 2011)

Normal solve without lucky cases (I have about 55-60 htm's in a solve)

CFOP:
*cross*: 2-4 seconds (I'm most of the time too, lazy to plan out my cross, if I plan it out I get about 2 seconds on it)
*F2L*: 11-13 seconds
*Last Layer*: 4-6 seconds

+ Pauses between f2l and last layer and cross-f2l, and picking the cube up after the timer starts (this takes me 1 second )

=22-23 seconds total

*OLL*: 0,7-2,5 seconds (a lot of my algs suck)
*PLL*: 1,3-2,5 seconds (*** G-perms)


----------



## timelonade (Sep 6, 2011)

CFOP average of 1

cross: 3.90
f2l: 14.98
oll: 4.23
pll: 4.87

Sums to 27.98. Considering I average around 28 seconds I am quite happy with this.. ._.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks to my friend, who got me a zhanchi from hong kong, im now faster!
First blouxck 2.5 sec
Second 3.5 sec
Cmll 3 sec
LSE 4 sec

Second block needs work but if I may say so myself (which I will), I'm really proud of how far I've got since a non-cuber 7 months ago.

Edit: the main difference is I turn slightly faster but can still avoid lockups.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 6, 2011)

My cubes messed up but i'll try: 

L2 U D L U2 R D2 L' U L2 U' R' L' D2 B2 D B U' R' F L B2 F2 U2 R2
CFOP:
Cross:5.06
F2L: 14.96
OLL: 4.77
PLL:4.97


----------



## Jorghi (Sep 6, 2011)

Cross 2~4
F2L 7~9
LL 4~8


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 6, 2011)

i'm using a rubik's brand cuz i don't feel like going downstairs to get my main.... times will be a few secs off
cross: 1.90 sec (2.63, 1.24, 2.4, 1.64, 1.59) 
F2L: 12.15 sec (11.70, 11.54, 12.13, 11.25, 14.12)
OLL: 4.28 sec (6.68, 4.88, 3.56, 2.80, 3.46) i make a cross on yellow first....
PLL: 4.39 sec (4.10, 2.20, 3.42, 5.54, 6.71) stupid G perm....

average of 5: 22.72 (25.11, 19.86, 21.51, 21.23, 25.88) little higher than usual but that's cuz i'm using a rubik's brand....

btw what should i be getting for cross/f2l/oll/pll?


----------



## timeless (Dec 27, 2011)

cross 3.11
f2l 15.02
oll 2.72
pll 3.31


----------



## jonlin (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Fridrich almost OLL full PLL.
Scramble: U B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L B' L R' D' R' D F2 L' F'
Cross: 2.7 seconds
F2L: 9.18 seconds
OLL: 2.7 again.
PLL:2.44 seconds.

17.02 seconds.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 27, 2011)

Cross: 1.88, 1.36, 0.90, (2.32), 1.60, 1.10, 2.02, 1.80, 1.28, 1.59, 1.77, (0.89) = *1.53*
F2L: 5.32, 4.84, (6.51), 3.56, 5.51, (3.11), 5.21, 5.09, 5.23, 5.06, 3.74, 5.26 = *4.88*
_3.11 _
OLL: 2.18, 1.83, 1.90, 3.07, 1.70, 2.36, 1.80, 1.55, 1.61, 2.32, 2.07, 1.57 = *1.94*
_Still don't know full OLL..._
PLL: 1.38, 2.06, 0.12, 1.20, 1.48, 0.06, 2.70, 1.80, 1.26, 1.68, 1.57, 3.84 = *1.52*
_I got 2 PLL skips... One was COLL and EPLL skip though._

I average 12ish


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 28, 2011)

Roux! 

4.8 //1st Block
4.9 //2nd Block
2.8 //CMLL
4.5 //LSE

Total = 17.00 Seconds. (About average)


----------



## emolover (Dec 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> Cross: 1-2
> F2L: 7-10
> OLL: 1-2
> PLL: 1-2.5
> ...


 
This has changed.

Cross 1.5-2.5
F2L 6-8
OLL 1-2
PLL .9-2

I average 13.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 28, 2011)

Cross: 1.96, 2.17, 2.07, 2.07, 3.63 = 2.10
F2L: 6.45, 7.33, 6.97, 7.05, 8.04 = 7.12
OLL: 2.74, 2.11, 1.74, 2.64, 2.61 = 2.45
PLL: 3.34, 2.72, 2.08, 0.50, 3.02 = 2.61

0.50 was PLL skip, U' to AUF. I average ~14-15. This could've been slightly better, but my finger hurts due to a cut


----------



## heavenlystar (Jan 6, 2014)

*How Fast Should Cross + F2L Be?*

I'm currently sitting at a 17-16sec avg. and I want to get below 15 but at the moment and I was wondering...

How fast should your cross and F2L be to achieve sub-15 or even sub-10?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 6, 2014)

Generally, ratio of Cross+F2L to LL is 2:1. So for sub-15 aim for sub-10 cross+F2L.


----------

